# Working on the town and country look



## Gabbee15 (Jan 8, 2015)

We are working on the Town and country look for Rosie.  I have found that it is easier for me and the groomer to change the style gradually. she is 8 months old 3.9 lbs and has only had a sort of puppy cut. This looks a bit more like a "style" still needs a bit of tweaking.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh she looks adorable!!!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

She is beautiful! :aktion033:


----------



## Gabbee15 (Jan 8, 2015)

Thx. She is a sweetheart.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Sweet girl, she looks adorable!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Grace your little Rosie is just so adorable :wub:


----------



## Gabbee15 (Jan 8, 2015)

thx Paula your Matilda and Maddie are sweet too. Do you always keep them in the top knot? I don't have the patience for it.


----------



## Gabbee15 (Jan 8, 2015)

sherry said:


> Sweet girl, she looks adorable!


Thx Sherry she kinda looks a bit like your Sissy. How old are yours.


----------



## sassysharay (Apr 21, 2015)

How adorable!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Rosie looks adorable. I love the cut. :wub::wub:


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Cute!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So sweet.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Rosie is super adorable! i love her cut!! Her face is super cute!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Gabbee15 said:


> Thx Sherry she kinda looks a bit like your Sissy. How old are yours.


Riley and Sissy will be 3 in August and October.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Rosie is adorable :wub: Love her new cut


----------

